# يومئذ - يومذاك



## daves3131

I tried looking up يومئذ and i got "that day" and "then" which one is the accurate one? does it literally mean "that day"


----------



## apricots

I think 'on that day' is the most accurate. All of these kinds of words that end in ـئذ can be translated as في ذلك الـ


----------



## Daves3333

what does the phrase mean يومئذ in general? Does it mean that day in the sense of 24 hours or "that time" ? Just wanted to find out the correct meaning


----------



## elroy

That day


----------



## Daves3333

elroy said:


> That day


Is it in the sense of 24 hour day?


----------



## elroy

It means "that day."  It's the same as the English.


----------



## Jamal31

Is this a dialectical thing?


----------



## elroy

Jamal31 said:


> Is this a dialectical thing?


 No, it's MSA.


----------



## Jamal31

Oh ok. So ئذ is a suffix?


----------



## elroy

Yes.


----------



## Semsem83

إذْ is a الظرف


----------



## Jamal31

Wow! This is the first I've heard of this... Thanks guys. Do you know if it is also in CA?


----------



## Semsem83

يوم + إذ= يومئذ
حين + إذ = حينئذ



What is CA?


----------



## elroy

Semsem83 said:


> إذْ is a الظرف


 it's not إذْ.  It's مُعرَب, and in this case takes تنوين كسر, presumably because it was originally a separate word functioning as a مضاف إليه.

يومَئذٍ: يومَ ظرف زمان منصوب وهو مضاف وإذٍ مضاف إليه مجرور 

My guess is it was used in CA, as it's kind of archaic/literary today.


----------



## Semsem83

Read: 

يُقالُ في إعراب " إذْ " مِن " يومئذٍ ":
( إذْ: ظَرْفٌ لِما مَضَى مِنَ الزَّمان، مَبنيّ على السُّكون، في محلّ جرّ مُضاف إليه، وحُرِّكَ بالكسرِ لالتقاء السَّاكنَيْن، والتَّنوين في آخِره عِوَضٌ عن جُملةٍ محذوفة ) انتهى من كتاب " إعراب سورتي الرَّعد والرُّوم "، للأستاذ عبد القادر أحمد.
جاء في " الدُّرِّ المصون ":
( والتنوينُ في "يومئذٍ" عوضٌ مِن جملةٍ مدلولٍ عليها باسمِ الفاعلِ مِنَ " الغاشية "؛ تقديره: يومَ إذ غَشِيَتِ النَّاسَ؛ إذْ لا تتقدَّمُ جملةٌ مُصَرَّحٌ بها ) انتهى.
والظَّرفُ في الآيةِ الكريمة مُتعلِّق بـ"خاشعةٌ".


----------



## elroy

Regardless, you saying it was إذْ was misleading, because it's not يومئذْ but يومئذٍ.


----------



## Semsem83

I didnt say its. يوميذْ  is say اذْ is الظرف 

Yes the asl is اذْ but it change when its in يومئذ than the sukun wil change to kasratain. But this has a reason. 

 But the asl is اذْ 

Have you read what i send what the sholars say about يومئذ? 

And اذْ still stay a الظرف. Do You know what الظرف is? Because  i say اذ is a الظرف and you say its not but معرب. 

The opposite of معرب is مبني not ظرف


----------



## elroy

I was not responding to you classifying it as a ظرف.  I was responding to you putting a سكون on it, which, as I said, was misleading because it could have led people to think it was يومئذْ.

And yes, I'm familiar with basic Arabic grammar terminology, thanks for checking.


----------



## Jamal31

Semsem83 said:


> حين + إذ = حينئذ


So would that be حينئِذٍ ?



Semsem83 said:


> What is CA?


Classical Arabic used in for example the Quran.


----------



## elroy

Jamal31 said:


> So would that be حينئِذٍ ?


 Yes.


----------



## Jamal31

Can anyone provide any elaboration on the suffix إذْ (ـئِذٍ) ? Can it be used for any word or only specific ones? How is it used? What exactly does it mean?


----------



## elroy

It's only used with specific words: يومئذ، حينئذ، عندئذ, maybe a few others.  يومئذ means "that day"; the other two mean "then" as in "Then, the shepherd fed his flock." 

I guess it makes the time referent specific: "that day" rather than "a day", "then" (i.e. "at that time") rather than "a time," etc.


----------



## Jamal31

So would ليلئذ work, for example?


----------



## elroy

ليلتئذ, with a ت.  I hadn't come across that before but I just checked and it does seem to exist.


----------



## Jamal31

[Moderator note: Threads merged.]

Thanks. Do you know how it differs from يَوْمَذَاكَ ?
I was wondering if anyone can explain the word يَوْمَذَاكَ ? Is it just يَوْم with demonstrative ذَاكَ meaning 'that' attached to it? If so, what other words can be constructed like this? And why would it not just be ذَلِكَ اليَوْم / ذَاكَ اليَوْم ?


----------



## cherine

As far as I know. Both يومئذ and يومذاك mean the same thing: "that day". And yes, like يومئذ is يوم+إذ , the word يومذاك is يوم+ذاك .


Jamal31 said:


> And why would it not just be ذَلِكَ اليَوْم / ذَاكَ اليَوْم?


They're just different ways of saying the same things. There are too many similar instances of this in all languages, you know: synonyms and similar structures...etc.

And just to confirm what others said, يومئذ and يومذاك are very rarely used in MSA.


----------



## Semsem83

Jamal31 said:


> So would ليلئذ work, for example?





elroy said:


> I was not responding to you classifying it as a ظرف.  I was responding to you putting a سكون on it, which, as I said, was misleading because it could have led people to think it was يومئذْ.
> 
> And yes, I'm familiar with basic Arabic grammar terminology, thanks for checking.


 Oke no problem. I have only talk about the إذْ without idaafa. En yes when its in idaafa it will be إذٍ.


----------



## Semsem83

can you understand arabic Jamal? 

تضاف (إذ) المنونة للظروف وتكتب متصلة، نحو:

عندئذٍ، وقتئذٍ، حينئذٍ، ساعتئذٍ، يومئذٍ، آنئذٍ، .....إلخ

أما إذا لم تكن (إذ) منونة- أي كانت ساكنة فيجب الفصل بين الظرف و (إذ): شاهدتك إذْ خطبت على المنبر


----------



## Daves3333

elroy said:


> It means "that day."  It's the same as the English.


Oh ok so the way it's said is the same as English ? Like when I say when "that day" happens, it's the same in English ... ?


----------



## elroy

Yes, "that day" or "on that day."  It's a time reference ("en ese día"/"en aquel día" in Spanish).


----------



## Daves3333

In continuation of this thread I found this article that says يومئذ literally means "then forth" or "that time " and it "generally refers to an event to happen when a certain time is met. " I'm confused as to why he would claim that? I thought it was that day... Like in English ? Is there a reason or something special about Arabic that changes the meaning of "that day" or is this a completely false translation?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Yes, there is. Day in Arabic can refer to the 24 hours, but it can also refer to a longer or shorter period depending on context. It can refer to the time between sunrise and sunset as in يوم وليلة, and it can refer to an incident that happened at a certain time but can be either longer or shorter than a day such as يوم القادسية that lasted 4 calendar days. It can also refer to an undefined time such as when we say: يوم تكبر وتصير شايب, which does not happen in a single day or even known number of days. اليوم can mean today in particular as in اليوم يوم الخميس or a period of time / era: اليوم الناس كلها مشغولة، محد فاضي لأحد (in this example it means 'these days').

The same goes to night ليلة, which can refer to the night only, but also to the whole 24 hours as in مسيرة ثلاث ليال meaning a 3 day walk; and to tomorrow غدا and yesterday أمس that can refer to the day after or before this day respectively; or it can refer to any day before or after, or even an unidentified day before or after the day we are in.

However, keep in mind that in most contexts يوم simply means 24 hours, ليلة simply means from dusk till dawn, غدا is the day after the day we are in, and أمس simply means the day before the day we are in. That's why the first answer to you will always be: يوم means day, as in English. (actually, even in English it doesn't always mean the 24 hours, it depends on the context).


----------

